# Really an apricot ? Or cafe au lait with black points? intriguing and fun! opinions?



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Im so curious about my Lou's color... here are some pictures of how her color changes depending on the light. I'm confused if she is really an apricot as her breeder and papers says because of the black points, or if she could possibly be a cafe au lait with black points... (this is intriguing and fun!) 

Please share your thoughts !
And I love her regardless of color etc.... its just fascinating an makes me curious trying to figure it out!









[/url] Lous color most of the time x by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]









[/url] color sometimes indoors - is it cafe au lait with black nose by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG] 
SHE LOOKS LIGHTER THAN THIS, _LESS BROWN AND MORE DIRTY LOOKING_ SOMETIMES








[/url] sometimes indoors - is it cafe au lait with black points by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]

LOU OUTSIDE-SUNNY







[/url] Lou looks this color when sunny by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]

SHE IS MAYBE A LITTLE LIGHTER THAN THIS ONE BELOW







[/url] Lou most recent color throughout the day by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Lou most of the time color but ear and body same color by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Lou afternoon nap by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd say apricot, with correctly coloured black points.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

fjm said:


> I'd say apricot, with correctly coloured black points.


so if she eventually lightens to cream, she will still have the correct points? 

It doesnt matter that much, but Id love to know that she is a good example of her breed, type deal, ya know? LOL


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Most definitely an apricot...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think she will lighten to paler apricot - a very pretty pale golden colour.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Most definitely an apricot...


Thank you!!! I was hoping for an answer from you ! ;-)

Even on that picture by the door/standing up? she has that "dirty look light brownish" sometimes, but still carries the "orangy/yellowy" as well...

When i spread her hair and look at the part closest to her skin is looks like she is getting darker... weird isnt it? like the ends of her hair are more light blondish and the hair closest to the skin is darker "dirty" looking LO

This is so exciting? Am I silly, do most people trip on how poodles color change? Or is it just me?! haha

Thanks again you guys!

Below, she is not that light at all... but in a bright day outside , ya know... the picture turns out like that


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

fjm said:


> I think she will lighten to paler apricot - a very pretty pale golden colour.


aw thank you!!!!! i thought she was going to get "dirtier" hahahahahah which would be fine too, but I love what you said!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Lou said:


> Im so curious about my Lou's color... here are some pictures of how her color changes depending on the light. I'm confused if she is really an apricot as her breeder and papers says because of the black points, or if she could possibly be a cafe au lait with black points... (this is intriguing and fun!)
> 
> Please share your thoughts !
> And I love her regardless of color etc.... its just fascinating an makes me curious trying to figure it out!


It is genetically impossible for a cafe au lait (brown spectrum poodle) to have black points! This dog is an apricot. 

Apricots genetically can have brown or black points. Cafe au lait is a shade of "brown" and "brown" poodles genetically _cannot_ have black points.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The reds and apricots are the hardest to photograph, and I swear, their colour changes depending on the room they are in. Sometimes even which part of the room they are in. But Lou is most definitely an apricot.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

CharismaticMillie said:


> It is genetically impossible for a cafe au lait (brown spectrum poodle) to have black points! This dog is an apricot.
> 
> Apricots genetically can have brown or black points. Cafe au lait is a shade of "brown" and "brown" poodles genetically _cannot_ have black points.


Thanks so much for the info! That is great info right there, Im studying... but there is soooooooooooo much to learn, I love it!

Oh! Her breeder didnt say that, about the cafe au lait thing.. T*he breeder said she is apricot*, .... the cafe au lait thing was just me wondering because it looks very "light brownish" sometimes..

I just took this picture (I kinda brushed her) And by the way, her nose is the blackest black like it was colored with a black sharpie!









[/url] Lou after I KINDA brushed her by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> The reds and apricots are the hardest to photograph, and I swear, their colour changes depending on the room they are in. Sometimes even which part of the room they are in. But Lou is most definitely an apricot.


I see.. wow.. I'm sure you have many pictures of 1 dog showing many different shades of red or apricot, would like to share them? the apricot ones?  maybe that will give me a good point of reference also...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have posted a number of threads of Journey and also posted some photos of her in the red poodle thread. Just type the word Journey in the search bar. I am having a terrible time posting photos on the forum now,


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

She's an apricot. One of the hallmarks of apricots is that they change color depending on the light. They usually look much brighter and more sumptuous when sparkling clean. They vary in shade. Some are very orange, some more taupey orange. Some fade when older and some don't. When dusty they look a rather drab color. Lou is darker than my light apricot girl Bonnie. 

I do so hope Lou keeps her black nose! Many apricots lose their black nose when they are older, but not all. Bonnie kept hers until about 14 months old and now at 22 months old it is a deep brownish black. It still looks pretty, but I miss her black nose.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Here's some pictures of Bonnie in various light. You can also see her nose that turned brown, too. She is registered cream and turned light apricot as she grew older. Lou is more apricot than Bonnie is. 
























Here she looks washed out and from this picture Id call her cream:








Here she is as a puppy (with her black nose). At one point she almost had a pink tinge (it shows in this picture)









For some reason this picture of her is the closest to her actual color. maybe because it was a very bright day and she is in filtered light? 









Here's another










LOL! Any reason to post a pic. 
Hope that helps!

You should search for Journeys pictures. She is very, very dark apricot or light red- a gorgeous color!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Here are few photos. The first is Cayenne...the rest are Journey.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

http://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m633/arreaustandardpoodles/101_3032.jpg


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> http://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m633/arreaustandardpoodles/101_3032.jpg


Gorgeous!! Journey's picture on the porch took my breath away hehehehehe

I have a question, I was talking to outwest and other people, in previous posts about the "*sharpie pen black nose*", has it ever happened to one of your dogs that the nose turned into a dark brown with time, instead of staying that deep black? (picture), and if that happens, it's still ok with the standards of the breed? (but not desirable?) (it doesnt matter to me, black or brown nose dont matter, Im just curious)

Oh and yeah... she really looks apricot, but Im posting a picture here of her hair, how it is darker closer to the skin - the "dirty light brownish color" LOL

And the other pictures I just took outside  looking very apricot to me today LOL








[/url] Lou face sharpie black nose by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Lou outside sittin2 by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] lou outside sittin by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] LOU hair darker close to skin 6 months old by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

outwest said:


> Here's some pictures of Bonnie in various light. You can also see her nose that turned brown, too. She is registered cream and turned light apricot as she grew older. Lou is more apricot than Bonnie is.
> (...)
> For some reason this picture of her is the closest to her actual color. maybe because it was a very bright day and she is in filtered light?
> 
> ...


I LOVE your pictures!! post as many as you want! LOL beautiful!! And yes Im asking about the nose deal, to get more and more info , on my previous post!
It still looks great


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Lou has a really nice black nose. She is also darker in color than Bonnie. Hopefully, she will keep her black nose. Some of them do. Bonnie has lost it some, but like I said, she didn't start losing it until over a year old. Hers was just as black as Lou's, so that shade of black doesn't seem to matter. It isn't pink, but a dark brown/black. Her lips and eye rims are staying very black.  A brown nosed apricot is a fault if born with a brown nose, but it isn't a disqualification. Bonnie did very well in the UKC conformation ring. Bonnie's nose now would go against her in a show ring, but it is better than many I have seen. I will cross my fingers that Lou keeps hers!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

*She looks sooo apricot here, wow... it is definitely a light thing...*









[/url] Lou on HER bed finally hope it lasts by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]


*Isn't it ? LOL*








[/url] Lou 6 mo on kitchen floor lookin brownish2 by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]

*CAMOUFLAGE DOG.... LOL*








[/url] camouflage dog - Lou by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]

*LIGHT MATTERS , RIGHT?! LOL*








[/url] Lou at sunny bright light by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]

*OK LAST ONE, THIS WAS HER FIRST DAY WITH ME (3 months old), AT HOME*








[/url] Lou chillin-carpet is DARK tan-so looks lighter than her real color by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

outwest said:


> Lou has a really nice black nose. She is also darker in color than Bonnie. Hopefully, she will keep her black nose. Some of them do. Bonnie has lost it some, but like I said, she didn't start losing it until over a year old. Hers was just as black as Lou's, so that shade of black doesn't seem to matter. It isn't pink, but a dark brown/black. Her lips and eye rims are staying very black.  A brown nosed apricot is a fault if born with a brown nose, but it isn't a disqualification. Bonnie did very well in the UKC conformation ring. Bonnie's nose now would go against her in a show ring, but it is better than many I have seen. I will cross my fingers that Lou keeps hers!



Thank you so much, I hope she keeps it too! She may not...
Bonnie is gorgeous though, Ive seen several pictures, but just have not noticed the nose.. 
I will scroll up 

 Thank you


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

some more pictures of the lighting impacting her color... 

she is rarely that really dark apricot almost red, though... that's crazy... only in the exact particular lighting LOL


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

*photo taken today... is she darkening? I wonder....*

photo taken today... is she darkening? I wonder....








[/url] Lou apricot is she darkening by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------

